

The Founder of Twitter Retweeted My Work, and This Is What Happened… - bemmu
http://thenextcorner.net/the-founder-of-twitter-retweeted-us-and-this-is-what-happened/

======
zzalpha
_We didn 't sell any shirts though_

So... nothing. Nothing happened.

Thrilling. :)

~~~
bemmu
I think a non-result is still an interesting result. It could save you time
spent on obsessing about Twitter buy buttons. There are hundreds of things I
know I should be doing, it's a refreshing piece of information to hear about
something that maybe I don't need to worry about at this moment :)

~~~
zzalpha
Yup, certainly true. In fact, the post alludes to the fact that tweets, being
transitory in nature, may not be a great venue for marketing pushes like
this... they're just too ephemeral in time for them to translate into real
sales conversions. There's a reason why marketers on the internet and
television see value in customers receiving multiple impressions... it helps
to deliver and then reinforce an otherwise transitory message.

